# Current Coming form MY TP-LINK WR740N



## Vyom93 (Oct 12, 2015)

I am having TP-LINK WR740N the problem is that the power adapter is giving mild current  that i cant feel but tester shows it & it goes away when i touch the pin  (i.e when the adapter get grounded ) or by connecting wan cable.

I tried switching pins (Neutral - Live ) but no changes & i also have one more same router its also same but my friend dlink ones not having such problem 

I want to know is it normal with tplink ? Anyone of TP-LINK WR740N user are having this issue ?


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 13, 2015)

Is not the adapter issue something with the gone wiring and earthing...

Even my external HDD , movie charger has this problem...

Both give out almost 80v and 55v respectively.. As measured with multimeter


----------



## Vyom93 (Oct 13, 2015)

Its not the wiring i am  having two tplink routers both have the problem. I have connected my friends router on same socket as my router its not giving shock and  i have many other adapters of other devices but only tplink  having current


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 14, 2015)

maybe tp-link adapter plug is different from other router adapters,in any case as long as it is not an issue it should be alright.for further testing you may try tp-link adapter at some other places(outside your house) to check if it happens everywhere or only in your home.


----------



## icebags (Oct 14, 2015)

Vyom93 said:


> Its not the wiring i am  having two tplink routers both have the problem. I have connected my friends router on same socket as my router its not giving shock and  i have many other adapters of other devices but only tplink  having current



cheap smps / wall warts are not designed very well to operate without load. if u measure the o/p voltage with a dmm without a load, it will show ~12v dc, if u measure the ac, it will show probably ~30-35v ac. all due to switching voltage spikes.

adding some load lowers the spikes to acceptable limits. don't be afraid and don't touch the open terminals while switched on.


----------



## Vyom93 (Oct 14, 2015)

Even if i connected my router the current is passing through lan cables  from router so its passing current on load also i guess


----------



## icebags (Oct 14, 2015)

then it's even bad design. :-/

my tv cable set top box adapter has this issue too, but it does not pass anything to tv.

if the current is causing issues to other parts through lan cable, then just get rid of the adapter, and get a better branded adapter with same or higher current rating with same voltage o/p.

wall warts input and output sections are normally kept isolated. so, there is no way main ac will pass to dc o/p section. its just high frequency switching spikes. 

if you are into electronics, u can minimize the problem by putting a low value thick wire inductor in series, then a big cap in parallel to the o/p. but don't do it unless u are used to doing these sort of stuff, something may blow up due to short circuit or something.


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 15, 2015)

I have a Sony cp ad2 2amp charger which has the same issue


----------

